# What are you wearing right now?



## Carlyx (May 27, 2008)

Pics can be included if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Right so i'm wearing:

Black + white stripey dressing gown
Black + white patterned pjs
Beige ugg boots(the real deal)


----------



## spectrolite (May 29, 2008)

Black knee length fitted fishtail skirt from Cue
Black satin zip up corset style vest with purple trim also from Cue
Thin deep purple skivvy under the vest
Knee length black lace up boots
Black rose w/feathers hair accessory
Art Nouveau style silver, bloodstone and onyx necklace
Makeup: Pandemonium Quad

I looked and felt like a total hottie today lolz! >_<


----------



## glam8babe (May 29, 2008)

Blue flowery PJ bottoms
Electric blue tank top

im having a lazy day at the mo.. gonna get ready in abit


----------



## Hilly (May 29, 2008)

Sounds so dirtay!...Whatchu Wearin baybay?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby blue chinos with a fitted brown cable knit, short sleeve sweater from gap.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

Nothing exciting...denim capris and a dirty-grey t-shirt with bright rainbow foil stars (totally cute and retro!)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 29, 2008)

Jealous of all you guys in your jammy jams!
I'm at the office rocking capris and a shirt (typical office stuff) with some cute ass stilettos and with gold chunky bangle bracelets 
Mulch and Era e/s with some bronzer and myth l/s with nice buzz plushglass


----------



## k.a.t (May 29, 2008)

ooo fun, k, well i just got home from a revision session at school (well actually i got back ages ago but yh lol) and i'm wearing a grey and black stripey fitted  jumper-type thingy with dark blue skinny jeans and no shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i was wearing silver dolly shoes earlier) o and a silver necklace and that's it lol


----------



## lainz (May 29, 2008)

im wearing the most comfortable yoga pants in the whole world....got them from sam's club...they're the bally's total fitness yoga pants..come in a 2 pack...GET THEM!


----------



## Jot (May 29, 2008)

i'm loving my outfit today.
i have beige/brown check highwaist trousers, white t shirt and new black fitted wasitcoast and Black peep toe shoes. Really into accessories at the mo and have some wooden braclets on and a fab rose flower ring.
xx


----------



## hot*pink (May 29, 2008)

Today I'm rockin dressy black capri's, a white ribbed strapless top from bebe,  black stilettos, & some chunky silver jewelry.  Gesso/Print/Carbon on the eyes w/fake lashes & lots of eyeliner, peachykeen blush & stripdown/fleshpot/bonus beat on the lips!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 29, 2008)

IM wearing a MUMU lol ..no lie its white with coral flowers on it lolz ...and some white socks...got to love being home alone all night and being comfy ..only my dogs hide from me when i walk in the room wearing this thing =P


----------



## jetplanesex (May 29, 2008)

I just got my lazy ass out of bed so atm I'm wearing a pair of black long john type polo pants that i bought and subsequently snatched from the boyfriend and an aqua colored v-neck from ae.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 29, 2008)

Black, white and hot pink check pj bottoms and a hot pink tank top!


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2008)

and lipgloss.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 29, 2008)

I've got on black and white Toile de Jouy pyjamas and a saggy old grey Hello Kitty track top. I look a right state!


----------



## Janice (May 29, 2008)

I need shoes that go with blue.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 29, 2008)

I'm wearing a black lace "dark fairy" skirt (catalogue produits), a royal blue tank top with some lace and beaded edging around the low-ish curved neckline and a black velvet 3/4 sleeved non-fastening cardigan type top (hits the natural waist and is fitted).


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 29, 2008)

plain blue tee and some grey juicy velour sweats....no makeup at all. nothing special, it was just a mall day for me so i needed something i can try clothes on thats easy to take off and put back on lol


----------



## xJUDYx (May 29, 2008)

i look amazing right now..lets see..

black bball shorts & a tshirt that has a stick figure with a BIG HEAD and arms out ..with braces on that says..emBRACE me you fool! hahah


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

I'm wearing a Gray "Concordia University" T-shirt and yoga pants!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2008)

blue skinny jeans
purple hodded sweatshirt
black vans with my own art on them
plain black shirt

Nuthin special


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 30, 2008)

I've got black yoga type calf length pants a cream and maroon shirt and a cream sweater .... The best part is the head full of cloth curlers =)


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 30, 2008)

right now.... baggy tshirt and sweats (just got outta bed)
Last nite: Rock and Republic Madrid crowns (jeans)
Turquoise off the shoulder tunic thingy (Guess)
Turquoise strappy platform pumps with a gold heel (Guess)
Pink Juicy Couture daydreamer tote


----------



## Lori_Renee (May 30, 2008)

Black t-shirt
Blue Jeans
White flip flops
NO MAKEUP
haven't been having the best days lately. :[


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

- Blue skinnies
- Vest top
- Mcqueen skull scarf


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 30, 2008)

Red top with boobies peekin' out, red flip flops, jeans, and some weird bead earrings!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 30, 2008)

specktrolite is making me feel like a bum!
I'm wearing pinstriped gauchos and and tan tank.


----------



## Dizzy (May 31, 2008)

White cotton "dress" Bermuda shorts, a green polo and a yellow layering tank with flip flops.


----------



## Divinity (May 31, 2008)

Aw crap...I would find this post while at work.  I'm wearing black drawstring Dickies that are at least two sizes to big, but the ideal length AND a periwinkle colored scrub top (the kind you see nurses wearing, not massage therapists).  I'm waiting for them to hand me my stethescope.  Lame.


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2008)

Underarmour pants and a tank top.

And Roxy flippies.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

Dark skinny jeans from old navy, Steven Madden flats, and a black cap sleeved teeshirt with a ribbon where the neckline is.


----------

